# Saarländer bei nationalen Wettkämpfen



## Limit83 (21. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

am Wochenende hat die MTB-Bundesligasaison begonnen und es gab eine noch nie dagewesene Teilnehmerzahl an saarländischen Startern. Einerseits bin ich dort selbst als Rennfahrer aktiv, andererseits betreue ich aber auch trainingstechnisch ein paar der Jugendlichen Racer. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen was unser kleines Bundesland so national zu stande bringt und wo sich vor allem die Jugendlichen platzieren. Daher würde ich anbieten meine Berichte von den Wochenenden auch hier zu posten. Ich denke nicht jeder mtb-news-User geht regelmäßig auf srb-saar.de 
Daher fange ich einfach mal mit meinem Bericht aus Münsingen an, wenn dann noch weiter Interesse besteht wird in 3 Wochen der Report aus Saalhausen folgen:

_Am vergangenen Wochenende ging es wie jedes Jahr für die besten saarländischen Biker auf die schwäbische Alb. Dort wartete neben einem sehr schnellen, abwechselungsreichen Parcours, der mit vielen Hindernissen gespickt ist, auch wieder einmal Regen und eine riesig große und bärenstarke internationale Konkurrenz. Doch auch unser kleines Bundesland wurde in fast allen Klassen sehr gut repräsentiert und zeigte eine noch nie da gewesene Zahl an Startern.
Am Samstagmittag startete zunächst im Rahmenprogramm die Klasse der unter 13-jährigen. Mit dabei waren Peter Burgard (RSC St. Ingbert), Jasper Britz (RF Homburg) und Niclas Weyland (RSF Niederlinxweiler). In einem ca. 60 Fahrer umfassenden Feld konnten sich alle Drei super positionieren und hatten selbst mit dem schlammigen Untergrund keine Probleme. So verpasste Niclas nur ganz knapp die Top Ten und wurde 11. Kurz dahinter kamen schon Peter auf dem 16. und Jasper auf dem 23. Platz ins Ziel. Für alle Drei war es der erste Start auf der kniffligen Rennstrecke in Münsingen, womit ihr sehr gutes Ergebnis noch höher zu bewerten ist und sie werden sicherlich auch in den kommenden Jahren von dieser frühen Erfahrung profitieren. 
Auch zum ersten Mal war Jonas Haas (RSC St. Ingbert) im Rennen der U15 am Start und musste sich in dem ca. 90 Fahrer großen Fahrerfeld am Start erstmal ganz hinten einreihen. Doch schon in der ersten Runde hatte er sich auf den 44. Platz vorgekämpft. In der 2. Runde fiel Jonas dann so unglücklich, dass er sich den Hebel seiner Vorderradbremse abbrach und trotzdem fuhr er mit sehr guter Moral einen 49. Platz nach Hause. Ohne dieses Missgeschick und mit besserer Reifenwahl wäre ein Top 30 Platz mit Sicherheit drin gewesen. 
Danach kam das erste Highlight der Nachwuchsbundesliga: die U17. Dort waren aus dem Saarland mit Felix Müller (RSF Niederlinxweiler) und Tobias Burgard (RSC St. Ingbert) zwei heiße Eisen im Feuer. Beide waren bis in die Haarspitzen motiviert und pushten sich gegenseitig. Auch Philipp Scheid und Yannic Weyland (beide RSF Niederlinxweiler) wollten in die Punkteränge einfahren. Für Emil Petersen (RSC St. Ingbert) und Ricardo Bernardy (RSF Niederlinxweiler) war es nach langer Verletzungs- und Krankheitspause erstmal wichtig, wieder ins Renngeschehen zu finden und für den sonst Rennradfahrer Jakob Britz (RF Homburg) war es hoffentlich kein einmaliges Erlebnis in Münsingen. Ebenfalls am Start war Sebastian Groß vom RV Eppelborn. Doch zum Rennen selbst: Felix und Tobias kamen gut über den Parcours und lagen in den ersten Runden gemeinsam um Platz 15 mit Tendenz nach vorne. Doch im Kampf um Positionen stürzte Felix in einer Techniksektion und sein Rahmen fiel dabei scheinbar so unglücklich, dass dieser zwei Abfahrten später, als Felix sich wieder an Tobias herangearbeitet hatte, in zwei Hälften brach!!! Sichtlich geschockt, aber zum Glück ohne schwere Verletzung musste Felix das Rennen beenden. Doch mit der gezeigten Leistung darf er mehr als zufrieden sein, denn Münsingen war erst der Auftakt. Währenddessen versuchte sich Tobias weiter in der Gruppe zu halten, was ihm auch sehr gut gelang. So kam er auf einem super starken 16. Platz ins Ziel. Mit Felix gemeinsam wäre das Erreichen eines Top Ten Platzes vielleicht noch möglich gewesen. Ein souveränes Rennen zeigte außerdem Philipp Scheid, schon eine Woche früher zum Campingurlaub angereist, kam er mit der Strecke sehr gut zurrecht und belegte am Ende mit gerade einmal 40sec Rückstand auf die Punkte den 40. Rang. Auch Jakob und Yannic hielten sich sehr gut im Hauptfeld und kamen auf die Ränge 49. und 55., Sebastian kam auf dem 68. Rang ins Ziel. Für Emil war es wichtig dieses schwere Rennen zu beenden und so finishte er in den Laufpassagen deutlich mit Fußschiene gehandicapt auf dem 73. Rang. Ricardo musste nach einer Rennrunde mit abgerissenem Schaltwerk das Rennen beenden. Insgesamt waren in dieser Klasse über 90 Fahrer gestartet. 
Am Sonntagmorgen wurden manche der Junioren auch nach ihrem Startschuss um 8.30 Uhr nicht wach. Marc Bohnerth (RSC St. Ingbert) und Marius Christian (RSF Niederlinxweiler) kamen einfach nicht in Tritt und fuhren um Platz 40. Beide wirkten verkrampf und unkonzentriert: so passierten Beiden auch Fahrfehler. Marius kam im Unterholz ein Stock ins Vorderrad, der ihm das Ventil köpfte und Marcs Kette verdrehte sich bei einem Schaltmanöver so sehr, dass er sie ohne Hilfe nicht mehr befreien konnte. So stiegen beide etwa nach Rennhälfte aus dem Rennen aus. Doch solche Tage hat jeder Profi einmal und wichtig ist es, aus solchen Fehlern zu lernen und etwas Positives daraus zu ziehen, was in den nächsten Tagen passieren wird! Währenddessen kämpften David Büschler (RV Eppelborn), Matthias Lauer (RSC St. Ingbert) und Marc Weyland (RSF Niederlinxweiler) gemeinsam weiter hinten im Feld, zeigten aber ein gleichmäßiges souveränes Rennen und finishten auf den Plätzen 64, 68 und 71. Da alle Drei noch zum jungen Jahrgang zählen, steht das Sammeln von Erfahrungen erstmal an erster Stelle. Insgesamt waren 93 Starter in dieser Klasse aufgeführt. 
In dem neu eingeführten Rennen der U23 Männer starteten aus dem Saarland Matthias Ullrich (RSF Niederlinxweiler) und Olaf Miosga (RC Neunkirchen) und belegten in einem international stark besetzten und 105 Starter starken Feld die Plätze 69 und 86. 
Die ehemalige deutsche Meisterin Silke Schmidt (RSF Niederlinxweiler) kämpfte mit noch stärkerer Konkurrenz im Damenfeld und belegte hier einen sehr guten 17. Rang, was in der Wertung der U23 Damen den 5. Rang bedeutete.
Ebenso stark besetzt zeigte sich das Rennen der Männer Elite, in dem die beiden Endorfin-Solvis Teamkollegen Achim Beckedahl (RSF Niederlinxweiler) und Sascha Schwindling (RSC St. Ingbert) an den Start gingen. Für Achim war das Rennen leider nach einer Runde mit einem Plattfuß weit weg von der Technikzone beendet. Sascha kämpfte sich währenddessen gleichmäßig durch das 101 Starter umfassende Feld und kam mit gewohnt gleichmäßiger Fahrweise auf dem 51. Rang ins Ziel. Im Vergleich zu seiner üblichen Konkurrenz zeigte er dabei sein bestes Bundesligarennen. _

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MöveBasti (21. April 2009)

ohje münsingen war ein rennen^^ das war echt sch§$%e da wär ich besser emc gefahrn vor allem das laufen hat mich viel zeit gekostet schaltung hat auch leider nicht mehr so funktioniert wie sie soll und der einstieg in die pedale wurde auch zu einer wissenschaft für sich^^ motivation war auch leider irgendwann komplett weg maja es kommen ja noch en paar rennen
aber cooler bericht sascha !!!

lg Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (22. April 2009)

Hi Sascha,
sehr guter Bericht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Jungs die selbe Strecke unter die Stollen genommen haben wie Absalon, Näf und Co. (die Jugend ohne den Downhill). Respekt. Da wird national, in allen Altersklassen richtig in die Pedale getreten. Das ist hier, so manchem gar nicht bewußt. Hut ab für dein Einsatz für die Jungs vor Ort und vor allem deiner Aufbauarbeit hier in den letzten Jahren im Saarland. Du hast da schon einiges bewegt  

Ach ja, wenn man die internat. Fahrer bei deinem Rennen abzieht, warst Du national in den Top 30 !!!

Gruß von Kette-links


----------



## Stiffneck (23. April 2009)

Ventil geköpft.
selten so gelacht. Da drängt sich die Frage auf, wer zuerst platt war: der Fahrer oder der Reifen. Das ist ja reif fürs Guiness Buch der Rekorde.

Das war sicherlich nicht die letzte Story für dieses Jahr. Wir sind gespannt auf die Meldung:  Fahrer wurde vom Blitz(-ventil) getroffen


----------



## Limit83 (11. Mai 2009)

Wie angekündigt war am Wochenende der 2. Lauf:

_Zum zweiten Lauf der Bundesnachwuchssichtung bzw. der internationalen MTB-Bundesliga ging es auf eine modifizierte Strecke nach Saalhausen/NRW und wieder waren einige Saarländer mit am Start. Zum ersten Mal diese Saison ging es bereits am Samstagvormittag für die U17 Fahrer auf den schwierigen Slalomparcours und hier zeigten Ricardo Bernardy und Emil Petersen ihr können und platzierten sich von über 70 Startern unter den ersten 30. Auch mit einer sehr guten Zeit platzierte sich Philipp Scheid und Yannic Weyland nur knapp dahinter. Felix Müller und Tobias Burgard wurden hier leider aus der Wertung genommen. Am Abend ging es dann auf die CC-Strecke und hier machte Tobias noch einmal seine Position in der Nachwuchssichtung deutlich und platzierte sich trotz Sturzes und des hinteren Startplatzes auf einem super starken 15. Rang. Felix Müller blieb das Rennen über zwar an Tobias Hinterrad, musste aber nach dem Rahmenbruch von Münsingen erst noch einmal Vertrauen an das Material finden und fuhr auf Nummer sicher auf Platz 24 ins Ziel. Auch Philipp Scheid ist in Schlagdistanz zu den Punkten, doch auf den langen Flachstücken verlor der Bergfloh leider seine Sekunden, positionierte sich aber wieder in Reichweite zu den Punkten auf Platz 38. Ein Platz unter den ersten 30 ist also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Yannic gewann dann noch den Sprint um Platz 50 gegen Ricardo nachdem sie lange zusammengearbeitet haben. Emil fand nach der langen Verletzungspause zurück ins Rennen und platzierte sich auf dem 56. Platz. ca. 70 Fahrer waren in dieser Klasse gestartet. 
In der Nacht zum Sonntag brach dann ein unglaublicher Regenschauer über Saalhausen nieder und die Streckenverhältnisse wurden deutlich schwieriger. Bei den Junioren gingen Marius Christian, Marc Bohnerth, Marc Weyland und David Büschler an den Start. Marius erwischte einen guten Start und positionierte sich unter den Top 20. Doch im Laufe des Rennens musste er dem hohen Anfangstempo Tribut zollen und kam auf dem 42. Platz ins Ziel. David Büschler und Marc Weyland, der mit seiner Abfahrtsgeschwindigkeit jedes Mal den Atem bei den Zuschauern  vor allem den von seinem Vater  zum Stocken brachte, mussten aus der letzten Reihe starten, und kamen nicht mehr weiter nach vorne. Damit positionierten sie sich auf den Plätzen 51. und 53. Marc Bohnerth erwischte zunächst am Start die falsche Linie und musste wegen einem vor ihm gestürzten Fahrer vom Rad. Bei seiner Aufholjagd verlor er in einer Abfahrt die Konzentration und stürzte schwer, so dass an ein Weiterfahren nicht mehr zu denken war. 
Im U23 Rennen kamen die Saarländer Steven Page und Olaf Miosga auf die Plätze 64 und 69. 
Bei den Damen belegte Silke Schmidt in einem übersichtlichen Starterfeld den 7. Rang und kam aufs Podium der U23-Damen. 
Im ca. 55 Starter umfassenden Elite Rennen zeigten Achim Beckedahl und Sascha Schwindling, dass sie in das Starterfeld gehören und belegten die Plätze 30 und 25. Was für beide die ersten Punkte dieses Jahr bedeutet.
Und am kommenden Wochenende geht es gleich zum HC-Rennen nach Heubach auf die Ostalb zum 3. Lauf der MTB Bundesliga. Die Nachwuchssichtung wird erst am  20. Juni in Kirchzarten fortgesetzt. _

Gruß Sascha


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Für Heubach hab ich mir auch mal wieder mehr vorgenommen =)


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab leider nicht die Zeit gefunden Berichte zu schreiben, daher nur mal die Ergebnisse der letzten Rennen im Überblick:

Bundesliga Heubach:
U19
Marc Bohnerth 55. Platz

Damen
Silke Schmidt 12. Platz

Herren Elite
Achim Beckedahl 27. Platz

Deutsche Meisterschaften MTB Marathon - Garmisch-Partenkirchen
Damen
Manuela Werkle 21. Platz

Herren
Sascha Schwindling 22. Platz

Senioren 2
Jürgen Scholtes 7. Platz

Bundesliga Albstadt
U19
Marius Christian 39. Platz

Damen
Silke Schmidt 10. Platz

Herren
Achim Beckedahl 36. Platz
Sascha Schwindling 38. Platz

Nachwuchssichtung Kirchzarten
U17
Felix Müller 26. Platz
Philipp Scheid 35. Platz
Marco Faßbender 38. Platz

Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaften MTB-Marathon
Damen
Manuela Werkle 3. Platz

Bundesliga Wetter /Ruhr
U19
Marius Christian 31. Platz
David Schiel 43. Platz

Herren Elite
Sascha Schwindling 22. Platz
Achim Beckedahl 23. Platz

So, das wars vorerst mal wieder - die nächsten Infos gibts von mir nach den Deutschen Nachwuchsmeisterschaften am Wochenende. Falls ich einen Starter oder eine Veranstaltung vergessen habe sollte, bitte hier nachtragen!

Gruß Limit


----------



## vega970 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
war da nicht noch ein super 5. Platz in Kirchzarten

Grüße Vega970


----------

